# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Видеосистема >  Проьлема с изображением

## Vodnik

Здравствуйте всем!
У меня такая проблема. Время от времени на экране мониора появляются шлейфы(размазанные длинные тени, идущие слева направо) от строк и линий. Причем иногда очень заметные, мешающие читать текст, иногда еле заметные. Никак не могу понять, в чем дело. Монитор барахлит или видеокарта? Может у кого была такая проблема, моделитесь опытом.
Монитор ЖК Samsung 940n
Видеокарта GeForce FX5200

----------


## Артимед

Один из возможных вариантов - перегрев видеокарты. Разгон не делал?

----------


## NospheratU

А возможно все гораздо проще и банальнее - у меня такие же проблемы были не из-за видеокарты или монитора, а из-за перегиба кабеля. Смотри - может у тебя такая-же проблема появилась - если комп стоит близко к стене и используется переходник DVI-VGA, то вполне возможно что кабель уперся в стену и попросту перегнулся - оттого и могут быть сии артефакты =)

----------

